# would you consider this tankbuster???



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

My 14" Armatus








Feeding Video...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

That is impressive as hell!

Rehome that geo though, would be a shame to see a nice fish like that go the same way as that goldie!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Dayum, thats one nice fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Man, I love the way armatus look. I almost couldn't resist as well. . .

edit: Have you started to try to get him onto non-lives yet?


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Man, I love the way armatus look. I almost couldn't resist as well. . .
> 
> edit: Have you started to try to get him onto non-lives yet?


i've tried but havent given it too much effort as i should. shows no interest in anything that isnt moving or swimming.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

och boy !! i have no idea what kind of fish it is but i wounder who would win in fight?? eighter RB's or this??

ws


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> och boy !! i have no idea what kind of fish it is but i wounder who would win in fight?? eighter RB's or this??
> 
> ws


uh in the wild payaras eat RBP all day long... its no compition between the 2. DAMN MAN 14" thats so nice... wat are you water params like? how much flow do you have in the tank... What size tank do you have him in? VERY VERY nice fish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where did u get that monster!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

HOLYSHIT, that was simply amazing. I'm ordering some up now from that clip but yeah, what are your water parameters? Flow? Reason I ask is because I'm getting ready to set up a tank with a waterfall because I'm either getting a payara or manny and they both by or close to waterfalls where the water is flowing fast and has alot of O2. Figured it would be fun to try and re-create this on a small scale.


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> where did u get that monster!!


from george @ Shark's Aquarium of course. he is truely a master in getting monsters...


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

in case some dont know what size these guys get, here are some photos of adults. mine is only a teenager..









picture taken from fishbase org...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

amazing!!!!!!!! hope he doesnt hurt your dat. thats a very interesting tank you have. neat variety of fish in there

what size tank is it?

mind if i ask what it cost ya?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

shoefreak03 said:


> Man, I love the way armatus look. I almost couldn't resist as well. . .
> 
> edit: Have you started to try to get him onto non-lives yet?


i've tried but havent given it too much effort as i should. shows no interest in anything that isnt moving or swimming.
[/quote]

I don't blame you. From what I hear some take to non-lives right away and others take a long time. That was the main thing that kep me from getting one. I used to hate making those weekly runs to the lfs for huge orders of feeders. People would look at me like I was nuts.


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

shoefreak03 said:


> That is impressive as hell!
> 
> Rehome that geo though, would be a shame to see a nice fish like that go the same way as that goldie!


im not too worry about the geo since it is taller in height. ***knock on wood***
[/quote]

well aint this the shibby..

one of my geo is now gone.. i wonder where it went..









i guess i just jinxed myself.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

To answer your question without the typical "X fish is cool because it can eat other X fish", the answer is yes. It is a tank buster. Adult length is somewhere in the 2 to 3' range, right?

The bottom line is this, would you get a arapaima gigas and put it in a (lets say for the sake of arguement) 300 gallon tank? 300 is big right? Not for a gigas-anybody that says so is stoned. Would you then under this same guidelines get an armatus and put it in a 150? There would come a time when you would have the same ratio of fish to tank as a betta in a bowl. In the end-TANK BUSTER!

I would hope that those with said fish are going to, and not simply hope to, get a BIG tank. How big? That is subjective. Unlike most on this forum, I do own my own large house and theoreticly could get a really really big tank. Is it realistic? No. Would it be cool? Oh yea! Would my wife KILL ME? OH YES!

Impressive fish. I would like to see a pic of one fully grown in someones tank. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

shoefreak03 said:


> people have said they require alot of water current but i find this isnt true as many others i know with an armatus does not have high current tanks.


Yes and those ones die at about the size your's is at because they do not provide these conditions. There is a conditional shift these fish require as they hit maturity. they move from slower flowing waters to the high flow and O2 of waterfall bases. 
Research will show you that these guys do infact need these to survive.


----------



## shoefreak03 (Feb 24, 2006)

jaxx said:


> people have said they require alot of water current but i find this isnt true as many others i know with an armatus does not have high current tanks.


Yes and those ones die at about the size your's is at because they do not provide these conditions. There is a conditional shift these fish require as they hit maturity. they move from slower flowing waters to the high flow and O2 of waterfall bases. 
Research will show you that these guys do infact need these to survive.
[/quote]

you need to check your stories. most die off because previously all the armatus imported in are misclassfied and actually scromb. these have been some issues of it dying off at around 12-14" without any understanding of why. from my knowledge these are one of the first time imports of true armatus into the US. i am sure there are some that got in but people who house these do not go on forums and very private. like i said before there are plenty of live armatus in captivity at 24" housed with stingrays, dats, and even asian arrowanas in asian countries.

here are some pictures of some 24"+ ones. the first one is housed in a 10' x 40" x 30" tank. *please note the below pictures are not mine. its was posted from WW and MFK forum. the credit goes to woodysun for the second but dont know exactly who the person is for the first one.*







View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome dude. well best of luck with that bad boy he does look pretty badass.


----------

